# [SOLVED] DFI LanParty Motherboard won't Post to Bios



## Sellingen (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi.

I have a DFI LanParty UT P45-T2RS motherboard and for some reason it will not go to the bios screen. I don't even think its doing those start up tests. I had this exact same problem with an Asus motherboard, I ended up returning it, getting a second one, and had the same problem with the replacement. I figured it was just a junky board, and now I have one from a completely different manufacturer and I'm having the same issue. 

This is leading me to believe that it may be a compatibility issue or I am overlooking something obvious. There is a diagnostic LED display on the motherboard, and it is giving me a readout of "88", in the manual there is no "88" listed under all the other LED readouts. I have tried to reset the CMOS and whatnot, and nothing has really made any difference. I have tested the video card in another system, and have tested multiple PCI slots, so I'm sure the video card is fine and not the reason I am just receiving a blank screen.

This is only the second computer that I have built. My first one went together very smoothly, so having so many problems with this one has been somewhat frustrating and confusing. Here is my current parts list:

DFI LanParty UT P45-T2RS motherboard
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200
CORSAIR XMS2 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 
EVGA 512-P2-N738-LR GeForce 8400 GS 512MB

I checked to make sure everything was compatible before I bought it. My only guess is that perhaps the processor or RAM is bad.

Any advice/ideas? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: DFI LanParty Motherboard won't Post to Bios*

I would suggest you bench test it to see what is up with the rig:

Bench Test Your System

You could certainly test your memory with Memtest86+ on each stick of your ram. . Here are Memtest Installation instructions. I suggest that you run a minimum of 5 passes on each stick that is installed.

Instead of that for a preliminary test, you might just remove one stick and run it alone and see what happens. If that one gives the same results, then swap the other stick in there and try it.


----------



## Sellingen (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: DFI LanParty Motherboard won't Post to Bios*

Hi. 

I can't use the Memtest thing because I haven't even gotten to the point where I can install the operating system. I can't even get to the post screen. Every time I try to boot up it just sits. I read that bench test thread, and one of the symptoms I do have is that the monitor is only giving me a yellow light, not a green. What does that mean?

Edit: And I have also tested one stick of ram at a time. No luck.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: DFI LanParty Motherboard won't Post to Bios*

>Check the cable on the monitor to the computer.

>Reseat the video card.

>Make sure you have the power plug to the video card.

>Make sure you have the +12 molex connected to the motherboard.

>Please provide us with the brand name and wattage of the power supply.

I still think you would be well served to do the Bench Test.


----------



## Sellingen (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: DFI LanParty Motherboard won't Post to Bios*

Ok, I've stripped everything out of the case and I'm following the bench test directions. The cable from the monitor to the video card is secure, video card is firmly in place, molex is plugged in. The PSU is 500W, and I'm unsure of the brand, it came with the Apevia case I purchased. 

I have no HDDs or DVD drives plugged in, just the video card, ram, and CPU. I'm still getting the same results. I am using a 4 pin power connector instead of an 8 pin. However, I have never had a problem getting a Quad Core to work with a 4 pin connector, and the manual for the motherboard says that a 4 pin will work just fine. 

Under the "Things to check when the power is activated" section of the bench test thread,
1. The CPU fan does spin.
2. All the necessary LEDs turn on.
3. The video card fan does spin.
4. The video card shows a yellow light.

At this point though, still no post screen.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: DFI LanParty Motherboard won't Post to Bios*

Do you know someone who has another power supply you could try in there. See if you can borrow at least a 550 watt of a decent brand name. BTW, Apevia power supplies are just plain junk, so that may be a real issue here. Most of the time when you purchase a case with a power supply already installed, they just are not very good. A decent power supply alone costs a bare minimum of $80 alone and a decent case is about the same price. Therefore, if you got one of those como specials, you most likely don't have a decent power supply to run your rig.


----------



## Sellingen (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: DFI LanParty Motherboard won't Post to Bios*

At the moment, I can't get a hold of another PSU without actually purchasing one. However, if the power source was faulty the fans and lights wouldn't power up, would they? In the meantime, is there anything you can think of aside from the PSU that could be causing this problem?


----------



## Sellingen (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: DFI LanParty Motherboard won't Post to Bios*

Update:

I bit the bullet and went out and bought a new power source. Fixed it right away. I guess you can still have a bad power source even if all the fans and lights come on. You know your stuff. I appreciate your time.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: DFI LanParty Motherboard won't Post to Bios*

Hey, I am happy you have it up and running. Enjoy your rig "fellow Hoosier" and don't be a stranger on here.


----------

